# URSSAF declaration for the third trimester for 2022



## van_suso (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello,

Just a quick question: the *URSSAF declaration for the third trimester* for 2022 is based upon t*he income between July 1, 2022 and September 30, 2022*: is this correct? A relevant link would be appreciated - I can't seem to pinpoint it on the URSSAF site.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes. It works on the tax year, Jan - Dec. 
Do you have an URSSAF account ?


----------



## van_suso (Aug 10, 2015)

Clic Clac said:


> Yes. It works on the tax year, Jan - Dec.
> Do you have an URSSAF account ?


Yes I have an URSSAF a/c. Thanks for having confirmed it!


----------

